# BDS at CMH or MBBS at LMDC?



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

The title says it all. If you had an option which would you choose? and why?

Please be honest as I really need some honest straight-minded advice


----------



## GQdoc786 (Sep 29, 2009)

I heard CMH is a great upcoming school.. and also good things about LMDC

Which school did you like better after the interviews? 
How was LMDC vs. CMH school building and environment wise, faculty?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

BDS from CMH, it is good repute wise and also study wise.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

BDS from CMH......they have very experienced staff and good repute


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

All the other things aside(like faculty,studies etc)

BDS and MBBS are two different fields,So if you are inclined towards MBBS,you should not do BDS even if you are offered admission in a Better School.
LMDC might not be having reputation as good as CMH,but its recognized by PMDC and WHO and in the End its the recognition that matters.Repute can again be established and usually people forget things#wink .

Rest is upto you:happy: .


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

if you a girl then do BDS if male do MBBS, BDS is best for girls in many many aspects.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Fareeha said:


> if you a girl then do BDS if male do MBBS, BDS is best for girls in many many aspects.


why you say so???? i think dentistry require more techniqal work then in mbbs(excluding surgery #happy )



mubashir888 said:


> All the other things aside(like faculty,studies etc)
> 
> BDS and MBBS are two different fields,So if you are inclined towards MBBS,you should not do BDS even if you are offered admission in a Better School.
> LMDC might not be having reputation as good as CMH,but its recognized by PMDC and WHO and in the End its the recognition that matters.Repute can again be established and usually people forget things#wink .
> ...


well said i am also getting admission in less repute college#laugh


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

shanikhan said:


> why you say so???? i think dentistry require more techniqal work then in mbbs(excluding surgery #happy )


BDS dont require full tiem job, neither emergencies. so BDS for girls is best.


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> BDS dont require full tiem job, neither emergencies. so BDS for girls is best.


um being a dentist is a full time job... 

Just because its dentistry not medicine, doesn't mean you are any less serious about it. 

really tho... its up to you, if you want to be a physician or a dentist. What do you think you will be interested in? I mean this is a life long commitment. 

If in the end you are going to make 10 babies and stay at home than I'd suggest you leave the seats for someone else who will actually practice medicine or dentistry. Sorry for being straightforward.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

@^Too straightforward or rather blunt#laugh Cool.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

xhedwig said:


> um being a dentist is a full time job...
> 
> Just because its dentistry not medicine, doesn't mean you are any less serious about it.
> 
> ...


Respected Moderators, 
is there any rule here that people should avoid personal attacks?


----------



## mohsin riaz (Oct 12, 2010)

hey did you receive selection letter from lmdc?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

xhedwig said:


> If in the end you are going to make 10 babies and stay at home than I'd suggest you leave the seats for someone else who will actually practice medicine or dentistry. Sorry for being straightforward.


^You're not being straightforward, you're being condescending, offensive and presumptuous. Please read our forum rules, specifically the section on Civility and how to interact with other members. You can check your inbox for details regarding your infraction. Thanks.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

mohsin riaz said:


> hey did you receive selection letter from lmdc?


i havent recieved one yet but my interview went REALLY good so it feels like i could get admission there. There havent been any acceptances in lmdc or cmh yet


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> ^You're not being straightforward, you're being condescending, offensive and presumptuous. Please read our forum rules, specifically the section on Civility and how to interact with other members. You can check your inbox for details regarding your infraction. Thanks.


Thankyou.


----------



## xhedwig (Sep 27, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> Respected Moderators,
> is there any rule here that people should avoid personal attacks?


Respected Moderators, 

I was only trying to make a point. I didn't mean to offend anyone. Like I said, sorry for being too straightforward.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Right, and saying sorry at the end of whatever you say isn't just a license to write whatever you want-- it's not an 'undo' button. I've answered your PM.

Now back to the topic. Thanks.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Pakistani BDS degree sadly isnt recognised everywhere in the world most prominently US doesnt recognise it... whereas mbbs degree is recognised everywhere .... so if u choose BDS it permanently rules out many abroad specialisation opportunities and life options for you..... u need to take this into consideration .... as far as LMDC mbbs goes, dont know much about the college but an mbbs degree is an mbbs degree regardless of the uni, doesnt matter much where it came from unless its AKU... the demand for mbbs doctors is way more than dentists hense also oppurtunities here and abroad are far more .... if it were me i wouldnt even consider BDS in Pakistan... abroad if i could afford it perhaps .. but in Pakistan no way..


----------



## zee (Oct 8, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> Pakistani BDS degree sadly isnt recognised everywhere in the world most prominently US doesnt recognise it... whereas mbbs degree is recognised everywhere .... so if u choose BDS it permanently rules out many abroad specialisation opportunities and life options for you..... u need to take this into consideration .... as far as LMDC mbbs goes, dont know much about the college but an mbbs degree is an mbbs degree regardless of the uni, doesnt matter much where it came from unless its AKU... the demand for mbbs doctors is way more than dentists hense also oppurtunities here and abroad are far more .... if it were me i wouldnt even consider BDS in Pakistan... abroad if i could afford it perhaps .. but in Pakistan no way..


so if u really think BDS isn't accepted worldwide thn i guess u haven't done ur homework on tht....starting wd the recognition..do u know u are not accepted in USA even u get ur mbbs degree?? u gotta take USMLE first...n thn residency n it takes a while to get recognized....!! N abt BDS 1nce u're done wd BDS...u take National board dental exam...n u apply for DDS (advanced program for international dental schools graduates) n it is a 3 yr program sometimes 2 (depends on the university) u get ur licensure done n 1 yr residency n u are in the game..off to private practice...
The bottom line is BDS and MBBS are two different things n u gotta work hard for both of them, obviously u're not gona get anything served in the plate!!


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

zee said:


> so if u really think BDS isn't accepted worldwide thn i guess u haven't done ur homework on tht....starting wd the recognition..do u know u are not accepted in USA even u get ur mbbs degree?? u gotta take USMLE first...n thn residency n it takes a while to get recognized....!! N abt BDS 1nce u're done wd BDS...u take National board dental exam...n u apply for DDS (advanced program for international dental schools graduates) n it is a 3 yr program sometimes 2 (depends on the university) u get ur licensure done n 1 yr residency n u are in the game..off to private practice...
> The bottom line is BDS and MBBS are two different things n u gotta work hard for both of them, obviously u're not gona get anything served in the plate!!


one of my cousins is a medical student in her 3rd year in the US and right now she is preparing for her USMLE step 1...the USMLE is united states medical licensing examination... even American graduates have to give it to get a license to practice medicine... (true, ther is exemptions in some states but thats a minority and even then american graduates will need to sit for some alternative examination) .... USMLE has NOTHING to do with recognition of mbbs degree... if a particular mbbs degree isnt recognised by the US they would never allow graduates with that degree to get residencies as they wont even be recognised as doctors... but this isnt an issue since mbbs degrees from most pakistani universities are recognised by them hense pakistani doctors do get residencies all over the united states.... 

as far as dental graduates of 4 yr Pakistani BDS degrees go... what ive heard is that it isnt valid in the US... but you might be right ... if u can get into a DDS program that way then ur in the clear.. though its probably going to be difficult to say the least...


----------



## zee (Oct 8, 2010)

n abt the topic i'd say LMDC should b ur priority in either case....BDS from lmdc wud b a better option over BDS from cmh....reason: cmh is new in the game n lmdc is recognized...i know may lamcians who are the dental graduates n they did their DDS from NYU n r working in NY as dentists.....so if u have plans of appearing in NBDE n working in USA...go for LMDC!!


----------



## zee (Oct 8, 2010)

ramo91 said:


> one of my cousins is a medical student in her 3rd year in the US and right now she is preparing for her USMLE step 1...the USMLE is united states medical licensing examination... even American graduates have to give it to get a license to practice medicine... (true, ther is exemptions in some states but thats a minority and even then american graduates will need to sit for some alternative examination) .... USMLE has NOTHING to do with recognition of mbbs degree... if a particular mbbs degree isnt recognised by the US they would never allow graduates with that degree to get residencies as they wont even be recognised as doctors... but this isnt an issue since mbbs degrees from most pakistani universities are recognised by them hense pakistani doctors do get residencies all over the united states....
> 
> as far as dental graduates of 4 yr Pakistani BDS degrees go... what ive heard is that it isnt valid in the US... but you might be right ... if u can get into a DDS program that way then ur in the clear.. though its probably going to be difficult to say the least...


yes u r very right abt USMLE...even american graduates have to take tht but probs come in a bigger package for pakistani graduates....they give u real tough time bt yes u do get accepted...i know these ppl who went to USA for practice after graduating from pakistani med schools n many others from my immediate family who did their medicine from USA...so there is difference in their priorities n preferences! but nevertheless if u r ready to take the challenge u're in because nothing is impossible....
i, myself came from USA to study medicine here bt thn after considering the time factor i decided to switch to BDS..n i didn't switch it like oh ok i have change of mind i'm not doing med no more n i'll go for dentistry.
i considered a few factors like 
A) time
B)scope
i met these ppl (all doctors) n had my family talked to this cardiologist n dentists back in USA...n after comparing them both i deliberately came up with the decision of dentistry...(i dun mean to offend somebody or distract them)
wel i'm sure u didn't know nothing about the BDS acceptance but dun worry let me tell u if u know what DDS is?? DDS is LIKE MD...because in USA u gotta have pre med n pre dental courses that may take up 2 your 3-4 yrs...ok here is the deal in USA all the foreign dental graduates they r offered DDS..what they do is they put u through the 2 or 3 year of DDS ( the advanced program for foreign dental graduates so it means not just pakistan) after this advanced program u get your licensure done n then do 1 year residency n then u apply for a job....in either case MBBS or BDS u get a good deal of jobs depending on your application build up! ok 1 important thing u gotta take NBDE (national board dental exam) part 1 before applying for DDS otherwise u're not eligible to apply...ok so u start your DDS, in the meantime u cud take NBDE part 2 n that's it...no doubt u gotta cross the obstacles because it's a long way to the final destiny but u'll c a light at the other end of the tunnel n following that spark u're so going to make it happen...it's all about ur enthusiasm...!!hey n btw i just tried to get it straight 2 u n i hope i kinda succeeded! if not u may lay on ur concerns n i'll b more thn happy to answer u...!
btw did u get accepted in any med school or still waiting??


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

^ lol, im American and i know what a DDS is... im in Pakistan for same reasons you are...I had no idea you could get into an American DDS program via Pakistani BDS degree though... i'll keep that in mind..
ive got an acceptance letter from ziauddin medical, am waiting on Shifa college of medicine to announce ther merit list and have applied to Dow Medical college and Sindh medical college.... lets see where i get in...

btw i should warn you, if you keep using msn chat style typing the moderators are gonna start deleting your posts and telling you off... read the forum rules..


----------



## zee (Oct 8, 2010)

best of luck!
n thanks a ton..i mean about that forum rules thing!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

zee said:


> best of luck!
> n thanks a ton..i mean about that forum rules thing!


^Yet you're still not following them. Please read them and follow them. Thanks.


----------

